# Mixing Engine coolant



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Learned a hard lesson! 
The last time I mixed up coolant for the Jeep,
for a new radiator and hoses. 
I used tap water to do the 50/50 mix.
Well it seemed ok for awhile but finally clogged 
the radiator. So know with a new radiator 
and a fully flushed system and a mix of 
distilled water and coolant its running
great! 

Has anybody else run into this problem?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've never seen it make a difference. I usually buy the 50/50 mix, but when I do just mix I use the tap water. No problems ever.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Having worked in auto parts for years I can tell you that I did not ever see any of the shops that I delivered to ever use distilled water, all from the tap. I have a hard time believing that that would be the sole reason for a rad clogging??


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Im not sure if the radiator clogged up because of the hard water or not, but figure 
using distilled water can't hurt it. The rad was only a year old. 
After pulling the old rad out this time the engine was drained, 
and power flushed along with the heater core and the overflow tank.
Allot of crap came out of the engine when it was flushed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

CHEt...............where are you?? I would think a rad would have a lifetime warranty??


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

It does have lifetime warranty. But its going through the work of changing it out.
The hottest it it has been since is 210* which is normal.
Its a 3 core copper with brass tanks.
In a Jeep Cherokee 4.0L automatic.
Another thing that will help when im towing the Boat,
is im changing gears from 3.55-1 to 4.56-1 so the engine
and tranny don't have to work as hard. 
Running 33" tires on those 3.55 gears.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Any pictures of what came out? I worked for a radiator shop for a few years and always used the garden hose to make the mix.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

XJ_Jeeper said:


> In a Jeep Cherokee 4.0L automatic.
> Another thing that will help when im towing the Boat,
> is im changing gears from 3.55-1 to 4.56-1 so the engine
> and tranny don't have to work as hard.
> Running 33" tires on those 3.55 gears.


while your at it you might as well put a trans cooler on it also and not the one that goes Thur the bottom of the rad either. A real one that is separate. and you will also need to put a different torque converter in the trans also along with a shift kit.

if you were smart you would sell the jeep and buy yourself a 3/4 ton truck which is more in-line for what you need.
A Jeep (suv) was not made for being a work truck, use it for family things only.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a separate tranny cooler and it made a big difference! 









I don't have pictures of what came out but it wasn't pretty.

Here is a pic of the Jeep & boat @ the Nelle Rock Cliff side.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

The new gears are installed and it runs and drives great!
Very little throttle is needed to pull out into traffic.
After I get about 500 miles on it I can drive it up
parleys canyon and really test it, by pulling the Boat up 
to the Nelle! 

Sagebrush, why do you say I have to change torque converter and shift kit?
The only thing I still need to buy is a speedo gear.
My transmission is the AW4 4 speed automatic.
With the new gear ratio it shouldn't have any
trouble pulling the boat or the quad trailer.
Before with the 3.55-1 gears it would pull the boat 
over Parleys at 65 mph no problem 75 without the boat.
But I really want a Chevy 3/4 ton with a Duramax- Allison Automatic!
Just not in the cards at this time.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

that little dink of a boat is bogging down your jeep :rotfl:


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

That is funny as heck ha! :rotfl: o-|| 
Well when you figure in fire wood 10 extra gallons of water, camping gear,
plus over size tires. I carry an extra 1500 lbs of gear including the boat.
with a 6 banger you notice that extra weight.

I always carry more gear then is needed. Learned the hard way.
Better to have it and not need it, then to need it and not have it.
Also carry extra coolant, engine oil, ATF ect ect.


----------

